# Frame for singlespeed project (700c wheels)



## yashicamat (1 Dec 2009)

Evening folks,

I'm looking for a frame to make a singlespeed out of, so ideally a steel frame but alloy would be fine too, the main thing I'm looking for of course is an angle on the dropouts so I can adjust the chain tension.

Ideally a frame with the headset & stem/fork already fitted, but that's not essential.

I'm based in the South Manchester / Cheshire area.

Cheers.


----------



## yashicamat (1 Dec 2009)

Something I meant to add (and I know it says this in the title), but I would like a frame designed for 700c wheels so I can use low clearance duel pivot road brakes.

Thanks.


----------



## Tharg2007 (1 Dec 2009)

you will need to state frame size or your height at least.
Also will be very hard to find allu frame with horizontal drop outs unless its a track frame.


----------



## Tel (2 Dec 2009)

How about this? http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?p=1025520#post1025520


----------



## yashicamat (2 Dec 2009)

Sorry for the lack of info guys; I'm looking for a 56cm ish frame size.

Cheers


----------



## Tharg2007 (2 Dec 2009)

how much you want to spend?


----------



## yashicamat (3 Dec 2009)

I'm really trying to build up a hack here, so ideally I'm looking for a nothing special frame at about £70 tops . . . . if I end up spending £100+ on a frame I'll be getting dangerously close to ending up with a "new bike" cost in parts!


----------



## MacB (3 Dec 2009)

Rob, you can have the blue frame and forks from the Raleigh in my photo albums for £10 plus postage, so £25 to you. It's a 58cm frame but meets all your other needs. I'll leave as much on it as you want want to keep the rear wheel for the Sturmer Archer 3 speed hub, the rims buckled anyway(wouldn't be rideable for far). However front wheel works perfectly but it's 27inch(steel rim) not 700c, so you may just want frame and fit a new wheelset.

PM me if you're interested....Al


----------



## yashicamat (4 Dec 2009)

Thanks for all the info guys, I think I *might* have sourced a frame for the price of a few bottles of beer. I'll let you guys know tomorrow.

Cheers.


----------



## cheadle hulme (4 Dec 2009)

I'm open to offers on this 1985 Peugeot if you're interested.

Double eyeleted track wheels, Ultegra brakes, powder coated frame. I built it but don't get a chance to ride it anymore. Size 56 ish


----------



## Tharg2007 (4 Dec 2009)

cheadle hulme said:


> I'm open to offers on this 1985 Peugeot



£20 ?


----------



## yashicamat (6 Dec 2009)

I'm sorted now everyone.


----------



## goo_mason (11 Dec 2009)

cheadle hulme said:


> I'm open to offers on this 1985 Peugeot if you're interested.
> 
> Double eyeleted track wheels, Ultegra brakes, powder coated frame. I built it but don't get a chance to ride it anymore. Size 56 ish



Cheade Hulme - you have PM!


----------

